# Military wrist watches



## 1feral1 (26 Jun 2006)

Well, didn't know where to trow this one, so I put it in here, since it is equipment, although of more a personal nature.

Over here G-Shocks are the issue (mine is kept in my DMEO kit for timing FBT M700 etc), but personally I use a Traser P6500 on a daily basis, with a back-up US Navigators kept in of all places, in my shaving kit. Both watches are batt powered H3's w/GTLS. The Traser has a date format, the other does not.

They are both keep good time, and have '40 month' batteries in them.

Just curious what anyone's elses preference is.


Cheeers,

Wes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2006)

Wes,

Tsk, tsk. Old timers must be setting in on you. A 'Search' the keyword 'watches' would've returned this eight page gem. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1953.0.html


----------

